# Domino's Pizza 50% off special today for any pizza



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You have to go to their facebook page, "Like" them, and then follow the instructions to order your pizza and get it for half the reg. menu price.

Just ordered 2 lg (Hawaiian & Meatzza) for $21 so I think that's a decent deal.

Just thought I'd share this one day special with my BCA family.

It's Global Domino's day promo.

Domino's Pizza: 50% Off Menu-Priced Online Orders (Dec 8 Only) | Vancouver Deals Blog - Vancouver's Best Daily Deals of the Day

Cheers & happy munching.

Anthony


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

Darn... I don't think I can justify having pizza two nights in a row.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

But it's HALF PRICE!

There, that's your justification. You know if this was a fish, you could justify it easily

BTW, our pizzas were really quite good. Irene especially liked the Hawaiian, while I preferred the Meatzza pizza myself.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

mmmmm..... ate toooo many slicess........mmmmmm


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jessia said:


> Darn... I don't think I can justify having pizza two nights in a row.


Only 2 nights?
Not trying to start something here, but, are you saying you'd eat one large pizza per sitting?
Even I don't do that anymore, and I'm a BIG eater 
Usually, we get a couple mediums, and I have to eat pizza for 2 extra meals.
And when we order Chinese, we always buy too much.
We get 5 trays, and then _I_ have to eat it for the next 3-4 days 'cause the wife won't usually eat leftovers.
Not that I'm complaining...I won't let anything go to waste.
I even eat leftover Caesar salad 
And no, I'm not a big person.
NOT THAT THERE IS ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

why did i miss this! too late now, the dogs will wake up the whole house if a pizza guy comes

oh and by the way mr moderator, Sales Spotted is the right section 

*snickers*


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I usually consider the sales spotted/group buy subforum to be for fish related stuff and Aqua Lounge for non-fishie stuff.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice hat Anthony
I just can't do it this year

Neven, call me, I PM'd you


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Bleck, I have had consistently bad experiences with Domino's pizza and wouldn't even pay half price for it.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jaguar, I forgot to quote you....I'm tired 

I'm going to assume it comes down to where you live...
I would recommend some Pizza joints for you that we love, but you are a bit out of their delivery area I'd say


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The Dominos in the Lower Mainland have to be better than out in the boonies because here there is far too much competition for a bad pizza joint to survive.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Panago has pretty standard Pizza around us. It's warm when it arrives, so there ya go.
Zorro's has the best Pizza, but he may not deliver to you. He can be pursuaded, but you have to call Tony and ask him first.
They are located at the intersection of Boundary and Joice.
Damn if he didn't know who we were when we called him after 4 or 5 years of not calling. Best Pizza ever...home-made, hot on delivery, great service, great prices, all toppings are fresh, I could go on...

Zorro's Pizza in Vancouver on the west side of Boundary @ Joyce Street. Been there for many years. Great pasta too 
Mmmm, I'm going for some food now.....
Night all


----------

